# Happy birthday Scout! (11/24)



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

*Happy first birthday, Scout!*

Many birthday wishes to you: May Lincoln share all his toys and may your momma Jane drop a treat in the kitchen when you are in there.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

arty: Happy Birthday Scout!!! arty:


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, SCOUT !!
MAY IT BE A SPECIAL DAY!! with hugs from Biscuit and Amy


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scout!!!!!!! From Jillee and her big sisters!!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Scout- have a great birthday and I bet there is a lot of turkey left overs to celebrate with your brother!

Amanda & Dora


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCOUT......FROM YOUR TEXAS FRIEND VALENTINO!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Kimberly, Lina, Amy, Megan, Amanda, and Vicki!

How fun to log on and see this thread! Scout (my Scoutie) is 1 year old - he is still such a puppy though. So, my MHS hasn't flared up again just yet....whew...

I have a new toy I'm saving for just this day....right now he's enjoying a Snozzle on the bagel bed. 

Scout got a nice ecard from his sister Rianna too! 

Thanks again for the birthday wishes! :hug:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Happy Birthday Scout!!!!! Have a great one. but no stealing hotdogs!!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

SCOUT!!!!!!!!!

Big sloppy doggie kisses from Gucci :kiss: and a belly rub from ME!

Kara and Gucci


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Happy 1st birthday Scout!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Happy Birthday Scout!!!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Happy Birthday little Scout - We hope you get lots of goodies for your special birthday!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Happy birthday Scout!


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY SCOUT! HOPE YOU HAVE A FUN DAY!!!!!*


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Happy Birthday to Scout!!! Hooooorrrrraayyy! 

Bonne Fete, notre ami! 


love,

Ricky and Sammy


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

Yaaaaay Scout!


Happy first birthday buddy!

~Kristin


----------



## Paige (Sep 12, 2006)

Happy Birthday Scout


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Happy Birthday Scout!!


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday, Scout!!!!


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty::drum::hungry::cheer2:Happy Birthday Scout!:cheer2::hungry::drum:arty:

Wanda & Pepper (who hopes you got lots of yummy stuff today)


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scout ..
Hope you got some yummie treats to make your day !!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I know I am late!~~~ Happy 1st Birthday Scout! eace:
Hope you had a wonderful day and enjoyed your new toy!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Happy 1st Birthday Scout! I bet your mommy thru you a party with a cake!!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scout!!! arty:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Scout!! I hope you got a cake and a present and mama spoiled you all day long with huggies and kisses!


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Happy Birthday!!!!!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for the birthday wishes, Missy, Kara, Karen, Michele, Laurie, Linda, Marie, Marj, Kristin, Paige, whitBmom, Susan, Wanda, Cosmosmom, Katie, Libby, Jan, Christy, and Ryan! 

We had a small family celebration for Scout....my boys asked me to make a cake....it was chocolate, which we humans enjoyed 

Scout enjoyed his new birthday toy - the flowers have some crinkly sounding stuff in them!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

scout, i hope your birthday was the best!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

My Scout wishes your Scout a very happy birthday. My Scout's first birthday is coming up too -- in two weeks!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks, Judith and dschles!

How did your Scout get his name?

I found out from my breeder that my Scout was named by a little boy that would come and visit the puppies. His family ended up choosing a different one in the end instead of Scout. The name really suits him though - he would make these incredibly fast beelines all over with his nose to the ground the whole time :biggrin1: The breeder gave him his registered name as: LilPawz Watch Out For the Scout!

Happy birthday, early, to your Scout!!


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

My Scout was part of a car-theme litter. Our final name choices were Cooper and Scout. The family was split -- my eight year old daughter wanted Scout; my ten year old son wanted Cooper. My son can be very convincing -- he lobbied for calling him "Super Duper Cooper." My daughter also wouldn't budge. Finally, my husband paid off my son (I mean bought the naming rights from my son ), and Scout was named.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

dschles said:


> . Finally, my husband paid off my son (I mean bought the naming rights from my son ), and Scout was named.


That is very clever. LOL....My kids would've gone for cash in hand too. haha.

Kara


----------

